# Наше творчество > Проза >  Когда рифмы кончаются...

## Крошка Ру

по просьбам дорогих читателей-форумчан открываю новую тему...  :Ok:  :Pooh Door: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Когда ты пишешь мне...

Когда ты пишешь мне "Привет", я будто бы снова слышу твой голос, окликающий меня на улице. Я невольно хочу обернуться, но знаю, что позади меня всего лишь стена. Мое имя с твоих губ - я и не думала, не могла представить, что оно может так звучать. Я бы отдала многие часы жизни за то, чтобы снова услышать как ты зовешь меня.

Когда ты улыбаешься :) мне с экрана, я вспоминаю как преображались твои глаза, когда ты улыбался мне при встрече, как они светились теплым голубым сиянием, и, казалось, даже солнце не способно быть ярче...

Дела у меня отлично. И я тоже улыбаюсь :), чтобы ты поверил, что это действительно так. Но я не вру - я защищаюсь.

Что я сейчас делаю? Пытаюсь унять дрожь в руках и успокоить безумно колотящееся сердце, чтобы осознать, что я пишу тебе прежде, чем рука дрогнет на кнопке "Отправить". Какая тяжелая внутренняя борьба... Один щелчок - и какие-то неровные фразы уже летят к тебе. И я не забываю непринужденно улыбаться :), хоть ты этого и не видишь... Я не вру - я сдерживаюсь.

Ты ничего больше не спросишь? Я чувствую как гаснет эйфория, словно из меня выпустили жизнь. И сердце уже замедлило бег, теперь оно нервно вздрагивает, и каждый удар отдается в пересохшем горле, горячих висках и пальцах, судорожно ломающих карандаш. Я отдала бы много дней своего существования, лишь бы сидеть сейчас рядом с тобой.

Наверно, ты пошел пить чай. Хотя нет, ты же любишь кофе... А я уже успокоилась... Ну зачем, зачем я мучаю себя?? Каждое свое слово ты будто вырезаешь у меня на сердце. Я словно снова проваливаюсь в сон, где ты касаешься губами моей щеки, тихо и нежно, чтобы не разбудить..И в этом пьянящем кошмаре я вспоминаю, как пахли твои волосы в тот день, когда ты впервые поцеловал меня. Я отдала бы все - лишь бы вернуться в тот день.

И я отправлю тебе ответ - искренне-фальшивый, ведь ты все равно не увидишь как падают сквозь пальцы мои слезы. Я никогда не напишу тебе, что чувствую на самом деле. Но я не вру - я пытаюсь выжить.

Ты уйдешь и тут же забудешь про этот ничего не значащий разговор. И неважно, что я проведу эту ночь без сна, бездумно глядя в темноту и растравляя себе душу надрывной музыкой, проливая слезы в тысячный раз, - тебе все равно, а я привыкла... Я усну лишь под утро и проснусь от того, что ты снова рядом и я ощущаю твое присутствие. Во сне... Что мне сделать, чтобы никогда не просыпаться..?

Когда ты снова напишешь мне "Привет", все начнется сначала. Но я справлюсь, я умею. Я отдала бы полжизни, чтобы вторую половину провести с тобой... Но я никогда тебе этого не скажу. Я не вру - я просто молча люблю тебя.

----------


## Black Lord

*Крошка Ру*, красивое признание в прозе!  :flower:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Умница. Красиво. Очень нравится.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

